# Polo University Club anyone?



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Trawling eBay, I see a lot of Polo University Club that comes up (largely due to my 40R jacket size with 32 waist). What's the general opinion of these suits and jackets? I've been acquiring stuff right and left but need some odd jackets. 

Curious as to your experiences.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

In my experience the shoulders run big, the lapels are wide, the gorge low-sih, the buttoning point low, and the buttoning stance close.

Some of these things, the low buttoning point, lower gorge and even the wider lapel I don't mind, but all together they look pretty dated.

This isn't universal though and the suits are a better than the sport coats.
There are some nicer 3/2 university club suits with natural shoulders, but the majority I've found are more harsh.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have stumbled across a few at Goodwill that I liked and they seemed to be fairly well made. If you like the style I'd say go for it if the price is right.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

It was a brand under the Polo/Ralph Lauren umbrella made for them by a different company in the 80's and 90's. No bad quality - Department store level.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

My first blazer, back in the early 90s was a Polo University Club. It was quite nice, possibly a bit nicer than department store level.

By now however, they are in my opinion extremely dated.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I have one that I like well enough--a forest green flannel 2B darted number. Lapels aren't too wide although it has a bit more waist suppression than I'd like. Basically a placeholder until I find a sack one. I think the quality of University Club is good although I agree with some others here that they can also be quite dated looking. Definately hit or miss but oftentimes worth a thrift store investment.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The early suits, by ivy-league maker Griffon, are definitely worth buying at reasonable prices - as TBS said, they often have natural shoulders, 3/2 roll, and full canvas. As for sport coats - I'd only go for the earliest University Club, which has a more classic cut and style - watch out for and avoid the larger lapels and lower notches.


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

I had a navy flannel 3/2 sack blazer with a Polo University label (don't remember the "Club" part) that was purchased from a small local clothier here in the early 80's. I actually had to special order it as flannel anything was/is a rare find on the rack in DEEP South but I wanted it to wear during the fall/winter months while attending college at that time in the Mid-Atlantic region. It was cut exactly like the BB 3/2 hopsack I already had (as well as the jacket of my charcoal Southwick suit and houndstooth sport coat) but was fully lined, had a welted(?) breast pocket and, if memory serves, much nicer buttons. Don't have a clue who made it for RL at the time but I recall it being put together very well and a little pricey (maybe $300 - 350?) for around 1983.

Even though I wouldn't stand a chance in hell of getting it on now, I do wish sometimes that I still had it - it was nice. For whatever reason (wishful thinking perhaps?), I do still have that same-size Southwick houndstooth!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ You're right, the "Polo University" (pre "Club") was the better stuff.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ You're right, the "Polo University" (pre "Club") was the better stuff.


Agreed.

I have a Made in Canada blue Polo University blazer of unknown date that I got off eBay for $30. It's light weight, resists wrinkles and fully lined 100% wool. The notches are proportional as are the lapels, but I'm a bigger guy. Perhaps I "got a good one"?

With some minor alterations it is a great casual/travel blazer.


----------

